# Selling a Model 3



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

We are selling my wife's 2019 Model 3 to CarMax this morning, then going to take delivery of her new Model Y. Is there a simple method for restoring factory settings to remove any personal information from the car. I'm particularly concerned with personal navigation destinations. We added homelink after market; is there a way to reset it? Any other suggestions? It's like getting a new computer, I don't want to leave any personal data behind. Thanks!


----------



## EpsilonKore (Aug 16, 2018)




----------

